# FAV.5 RIDERS OF ALL TIME.



## lukesdad (23 Oct 2009)

Just my personal view in no particular order;

De Vlaemick-Classics Master.
Van Impe-Best climber of all time?
Millar(Robert)-Did it against the odds.
Voight-What an engine.
Sastre-What a nice unassuming guy.


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Oct 2009)

Boonen - He was a charismatic idol to millions
Big Mig - The complete article, physically something else.
Hoy - Kicks ass in a big way
Voeckler - Gutsy rider that catches people napping
Armstrong - Like him or hate him, there's no denying the 7 TDF wins, the empire he's built up took an effort, and to beat cancer also makes him special.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Oct 2009)

Jens Voigt - great domestique and a top bloke
Marco Pantani - the greatest climber of all time
Eddie Merckx - say no more
Lance Armstrong - WC at 21, cancer survivior, then 7 TdF wins and a 3rd
Tom Boonen - charismatic and a great rider


----------



## dan_bo (23 Oct 2009)

Tomac-style+nutcase
Voigt-hard+nutcase
Gould-Nutcase(in a nice way)
Pantani-Nutcase
Cav-nutcase.


----------



## Dave5N (23 Oct 2009)

Graeme Obree
Fausto Coppi
Robert Millar
Djemolodine Abdoujapourov
Sir Chris


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2009)

Charlie Holland. Shook his hand.
June Pitchford. Shook her hand
Hugh Porter. Shook his hand too.
Tommy Godwin. Shook his hand.
Lance Armstrong. Shook his hand. I can die now.


----------



## Rassendyll (23 Oct 2009)

Not denying the talents of many names above but my watching of pro cycling only started in the Indurain era so I don't think I can call any older riders favourites. Maybe riders I wish I had seen would be another list.

So of those in my experience:

Indurain - his dominance was fascinating
Pantani - don't care what he took but seeing him climbing in form had me cheering
Stuart O'Grady - he could be impaled on his bars and if he could reach one pedal would still ride home
Cavendish - already one of the greatest sprinters of all time
Vinokourov - controversial I know, but at a time when the Tour was more of a procession he could be counted on for some real aggro. Toss-up between him and Boonen who I admire for his classics riding as much as for his sprinting.


----------



## beancounter (23 Oct 2009)

FWIW:-

Sean Kelly
Eddy Merckx
Lance Armstrong
Greg Lemond
Robert Millar

bc


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Oct 2009)

In no particular order:

Eddie Merckx
Pantani
Lance Armstrong
Stuart O'Grady
Tom Boonen


----------



## accountantpete (23 Oct 2009)

Richard Virenque
Miguel Indurain
Mark Cavendish
Marco Pantani
Mario Cipollini

Not a bad line up for a team eh!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (23 Oct 2009)

accountantpete said:


> Richard Virenque
> Miguel Indurain
> Mark Cavendish
> Marco Pantani
> ...



Not wishing to appear overly sycophantic but that could easily be my list too. Virenque was so nearly a Tour winner. And Cipo getting off down south every year to laze on beachs with the babes - what a man!


----------



## Alan Frame (23 Oct 2009)

Merckx
Dietrich Thurau
Freddy Maertens
De Valeminck

And perpetual runner up, Raymond Poulidor.


----------



## iacula (23 Oct 2009)

Victoria Pendleton she's my fave, I can't think of any others...


----------



## lukesdad (23 Oct 2009)

favourite riders remember they dont have to be the best.


----------



## Sam the Eagle (23 Oct 2009)

Interesting to see there isn't one mention of Bernard Hinault yet.
Not a particularly likeable character but what a champion! The last true great from an era when the top guys weren't just focusing the TdF. Hinault had to win everything
e.g.
never liked Paris-Roubaix but made a point of winning it to silence the critics
won the WC the year he had to pull out of the TdF
beat the sprinters on the Champs-Elysees once (1979?)
etc.

My top 5 are mostly French and from the 1980's:

Hinault
Fignon
Lemond
Roche
Jalabert


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Oct 2009)

Fabio Parra (who along with Luis Herrera, who got me excited about cycling, and the TdF in particular, in the 1980s - people forget how those Columbian climbers threatened to overturn the European dominance in pro-cycling without any of the financial backing)

Marco Pantani (yes, I know but at his best he was wonderful to watch accelerate up hills)

Robert Millar (undoubtedly the toughest male British climber)

Jacques Anquetil (just for those great nostalgic pictures when cycling ruled France - you've got to love the style)

Shinichi and Koji Fukushima (that's two people, but the Fukushima brothers kinda go together - they are lovely guys and just total living legends of Japanese cycling - see here).


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2009)

Robert Millar, by a long way my favourite rider of all time.

Then I'd probably look at:

Hinault - for being, well, Hinault
Koblet - for 1950s 'romance', star quality, style, and tragedy
Gilbert - my current favourite rider, for ability and class
Casar - no other reason than I just like him


----------



## I am Spartacus (23 Oct 2009)

livestrong10_02 said:


> Lance Armstrong
> Malcolm Elliott
> Mark Cavendish
> Chris Boardman
> Greg Lemond (pre various drug rants but cant think of anyone else)



You disappoint me thought it was going to be


Armstrong
Armstrong
Armstrong
Armstrong
Armstrong


----------



## lukesdad (23 Oct 2009)

iacula said:


> Victoria Pendleton she's my fave, I can't think of any others...




Dont think anyone can argue with that choice.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2009)

I find this difficult because I can't divorce the liking from the letdown of finding out that Pantani and Virenque were stuffed full of PEDs when they were beating everyone else.


----------



## darkstar (23 Oct 2009)

Eddy Merckx- Best rider of all time IMO (Triple Crown, 34 TdF stage wins, 11 Grand Tours etc) 
Lance Armstrong- Legend 
Mark Cavendish- Top Sprinter
Miguel Indurain
Greg Lemond


----------



## scott s10 (23 Oct 2009)

no doubt about it -chris boardman


----------



## lukesdad (24 Oct 2009)

rich p said:


> I find this difficult because I can't divorce the liking from the letdown of finding out that Pantani and Virenque were stuffed full of PEDs when they were beating everyone else.



Yes I tend to agree,although loved watching Pantani ride,and Virenque has been described as the biggest cheat in cycling(although Vino might have something to say about that) For this they probably wouldnt be in my top 100. If I had to pick a Frenchman I think it would have to be Jalabert.


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Oct 2009)

Fred Wood - multi world champion at most distances on both bicycle and tricycle in the 1880's

AA Zimmermann - the worlds first cycling superstar and first world champion. 1880's/90's

AW Harris - was set to dominate cycling until his tragic 'accident' in 1897 at age 23.

Marshall 'Major' Taylor - the worlds first black sports superstar. 1890's/1900's.

Charley Barden - just because I'm researching his life at the momenmt. 1890's


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Oct 2009)

Joop Zootemelk. Crazy name, crazy guy - his victory in the Worlds at the age (iirc) 39 was just so cheeky

Francesco Moser - the most remarkably smooth style - here he is at the end of the Paris Roubaix 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2Z61UVMWio


Beryl Burton - if only for the boiled sweet episode

Victoria Pendleton - work it out!

Sean Kelly - nobody had a greater desire to win


----------



## lukesdad (25 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Fred Wood - multi world champion at most distances on both bicycle and tricycle in the 1880's
> 
> AA Zimmermann - the worlds first cycling superstar and first world champion. 1880's/90's
> 
> ...




Must be a "senior" member if you can remember that lot.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Oct 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Must be a "senior" member if you can remember that lot.



Roger is the perhaps the UK's 'leading cycling historian (TM)'... 

Major Taylor is pretty well-known now for his pioneering exploits. I have to say that I hadn't heard of any of the others...


----------



## zacklaws (25 Oct 2009)

Kelly Brook


----------



## Dave5N (26 Oct 2009)

@simonLwhatever

Good choices. Question your Kelly though - nobody but bloody nobody worked harder than Millar.#

And nobody had it harder than Obree.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> So true.



There's no need to change what I said. I have nothing against Roger, and he's certainly done a lot more for cycling in Britain than you ever have.


----------



## Rassendyll (26 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Francesco Moser - the most remarkably smooth style - here he is at the end of the Paris Roubaix
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2Z61UVMWio




Go on, admit it, you like the music too.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2009)

Mine would be --

Eddie Merckx, The greatest of all.
Raymond poulidor, For trying for so long.
Jens Voight, For his lone breakaways.
Sean Kelly, Strong rider, winner of many classics.
Mario Chippolini. Flamboyant, great sprinter.

I could go on with many more favourites though.


----------



## jpembroke (26 Oct 2009)

Here are mine in no particular order:

1) Tom Boonen (despite his recent issues he is an awesome rider - those classics wins were fantastic)
2) Laurent Jalabert (a true all rounder)
3) Sven Nys (cyclocross legend and king of the barrier bunny hop)
4) Robbie McEwen (the guy's a loony! Remember this: http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40406000/jpg/_40406831_mcewen.jpg - LOL!)
5) Bradley Wiggins (don't need a reason, he's Bradley Wiggins ffs)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Oct 2009)

That reminds me - Jure Robic - no-one wins the RAAM four times without being some kind of legend or lunatic (or both).


----------



## Dave5N (26 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There's no need to change what I said. I have nothing against Roger, and he's certainly done a lot more for cycling in Britain than you ever have.




'Cos you know all about me.


----------



## aran20 (27 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> @simonLwhatever
> 
> Good choices. Question your Kelly though - nobody but bloody nobody worked harder than Millar.#
> 
> And nobody had it harder than Obree.





You're having a grin, complete rubbish! 

Can't believe you're actually praising a 'tester' as well.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2009)

aran20 said:


> Can't believe you're actually praising a 'tester' as well.



Think he means Robert Millar, not David!


----------



## Noodley (27 Oct 2009)

Can I draw attention to the fact this is Favourite riders thread and not Best, so disagreeing with someone else's choice is pointless.


----------



## jpembroke (27 Oct 2009)

Noodley said:


> Can I draw attention to the fact this is Favourite riders thread and not Best, so disagreeing with someone else's choice is pointless.



s'right


----------



## Hilldodger (27 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Major Taylor is pretty well-known now for his pioneering exploits. I have to say that I hadn't heard of any of the others...



I'll put you down for a (currently being written) book then, shall I


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> 'Cos you know all about me.



This is your opportunity to enlighten us then... what have you done for cycling?

It was the unprovoked attack on another forum member that I thought was unnecessary in the context of a friendly discussion. Why do it?


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Oct 2009)

_Van Impe _- climbed like an angel  here 
_Alf Engers _- took out is false teeth to aid wind resistance (supposedly) (and simply because of the size of his gearing)  here 
_Ullrich_ - seemed to try so bl**dy hard !  here 
_Sean Kelly _- just because of his Eurosport commentaries (oh, and he rode rather well too)  here 
_Carlos Sastre _- seems like a lovely bloke  here


----------



## Molecule Man (27 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is your opportunity to enlighten us then... what have you done for cycling?
> 
> It was the unprovoked attack on another forum member that I thought was unnecessary in the context of a friendly discussion. Why do it?



Has this unprovoked attack been deleted, 'cos I can't see it in the thread?

Anyway, my favourites, bear in mind that my following of cycle racing has bene somewhat on and off over the years:

1. Jan Ullrich 
2. Marco Pantani
3. Toni Rominger
4. Thomas Voeckler
5. Jens Voigt

I know the first two have tainted reputations (what about Rominger, he was at his peak in the EPO years?), but I was a fan before that all came out, and I still have a sentimental attachment.


----------



## mangaman (27 Oct 2009)

1) Hinault - for everything but especially his ride in the snow in L-B-L
2) Indurain - cause I got into cycling round that time
3) Sean Kelly 
4) Greg Lemond - for his cycling and sticking up for himself 
5) Christophe Bassons - for trying to stick up for himself against doping single handed


----------



## Dave5N (27 Oct 2009)

aran20 said:


> You're having a grin, complete rubbish!
> 
> Can't believe you're actually praising a 'tester' as well.





Dayvo said:


> Think he means Robert Millar, not David!



Indeed I did. 

Though I have a lot of time for Millar D. Tester though he is.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is your opportunity to enlighten us then... what have you done for cycling?
> 
> It was the unprovoked attack on another forum member that I thought was unnecessary in the context of a friendly discussion. Why do it?



Coach, Promoter, Organiser, league coordinator, ride leader, Commissaire...


It was a weak attempt at humour. Remember humour?


----------



## Dave5N (27 Oct 2009)

Molecule Man said:


> Has this unprovoked attack been deleted, 'cos I can't see it in the thread?
> 
> Anyway, my favourites, bear in mind that my following of cycle racing has bene somewhat on and off over the years:
> 
> ...



It hadn't been. It has now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> It was a weak attempt at humour. Remember humour?



Weak humour generally needs one of these  otherwise we really can't tell!


----------



## Dave5N (28 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Weak humour generally needs one of these  otherwise we really can't tell!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


>


----------



## Cab (28 Oct 2009)

Anquetil
Merckx
Poulidor
Hinault
Pendleton

(okay, spot the odd one out, but the dominance she ha shown in her chosen events is absolute - of the current golden age of British track cycling, I think she's just about the most talented).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2009)

Big Mig
Chippers
Pantani
Chris Boardman
Tommy Simpson (putting him down due to reading about him when I was but a boy and being fascinated that someone could put themselves through that kind of punishment and tragic end for his sport)


----------



## trustysteed (28 Oct 2009)

Lance Armstrong - Got me into cycling instead of running
Jens Voigt - Nice guy who always gives everything
Tommy Voeckler - Nice guy and his climb in the Alps to save his yellow jersey was awesome
Robert Millar - Just reading In Search Of, knew nothing about him until now, fair play!
CavWiggins - Can't decide yet.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2009)

Sam the Eagle said:


> Interesting to see there isn't one mention of Bernard Hinault yet.
> *Not a particularly likeable character* but what a champion!


I think his attitude to Phil Anderson was a disgrace. Beyond unlikeable.


----------



## wafflycat (29 Oct 2009)

Hmm... in no particular order

Jens Voigt
Greg LeMond
Beryl Burton
Graeme Obree


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Oct 2009)

Beryl Burton
Chris Boardman
Eddy Merckx
Sean Kelly
Tom Simpson

Again, in no particular order


----------



## fivefifteen (30 Oct 2009)

As its favourites and not best

Giuseppie Saroni (was at the worlds at Goodwood to see him win - done it for me! His of the bike exploits made him a real character aswell)
Eddy Merckx (unbelievable hunger for winning anything and everything, unique)
Mario Cippolini (amzing sprinter and off the bike, amazing character)
Jan Raas (of the time when I first reaised how much I loved cycling - watching the tour and the classics on world of sport on a saturday)

Now stuck bewtween 2
Bernard Hinault (I know a lot of people dont like him but love the way he rode and seeing him get of his bike fighting with those protestors was funny)

Lance Armstrong (all of his effortless attacking or chasing down/after other riders in the tour make me want to watch over and over again)


----------



## Dave5N (30 Oct 2009)

fivefifteen said:


> Lance Armstrong (all of his effortless attacking or chasing down/after other riders in the tour make me want to watch over and over again)



Yeah? Makes me wish I had pursued my earlier career as a chemist.


----------



## fivefifteen (31 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Yeah? Makes me wish I had pursued my earlier career as a chemist.



I've had better welcomes.............................


----------



## Dave5N (31 Oct 2009)

fivefifteen said:


> I've had better welcomes.............................




SOz. Don't ever notice post numbers.

Lance isn't universally trusted or liked, y'know.

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## jimboalee (6 Nov 2009)

Near misses....

Chris Boardman.

Almost got to shake his hand when he came to the Motor Industry Research Association to wind-tunnel test Burrows' Lotus bike. Too much security.


Robert Millar.

He visited Priory Cycles in Hall Green shortly after his KoM victory. There were too many crowds to get near his hand to shake it. He left a bike ( Pug carbon ) there as a gift to the LBS man, which was later sold in c1997 for £300 …


Andy Tennant.

Got to get myself over to Fred Williams soon.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Nov 2009)

Graeme 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml6KT5MArC8


Coppi 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWZA_tTeAQg&feature=related


Millar 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsjWOiBtQTc


Abdou - 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxC1ak332k


Sir Chris 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml6KT5MArC8


and just because I love this clip:

Cav http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1OngdmB2iw


----------

